# Odin, Warrior Cat



## Deliciosa (Jun 29, 2013)

On June 15th, the toughest cat I've ever known went to the Rainbow Bridge. 
He lived most of his life as a stray, spent some time in a women's shelter, and eventually ended up with us.
He literally walked into our lives two years ago when my boyfriend walked into the kitchen to find a strange cat licking margarine off the counter. We couldn't shut him out in the rain so he stayed. He had a milky, bulging eye which turned out to be totally blind as another animal's claw had been lodged inside and untreated for some time. My boyfriend and I scraped together the money to have his eye removed and Odin healed up so nicely. Not to mention he finally lived up to his name!
Odin wasn't a cat who belonged to anybody, he came and went as he pleased, often spending his nights prowling the neighbourhood and his days sleeping in one of his many claimed areas. He spent over 11 years outdoors and we knew he would die by another animal, we just didn't expect it to happen so soon.
He was killed by a coyote, and I'll never stop wishing I had been there to stop it or to react to his cries in time. How could this other animal possibly know it had killed my friend, a veteran? I feel so hopeless thinking about it, but it's getting easier as time goes on.






Rest in Peace, Odin :rainbow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. Odin was a tough little fellow. I'm really sorry!  Run free over the rainbow bridge sweet Odin. RIP.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 29, 2013)

Very appropriate name for him--"Odin, one eye". Sorry to hear of his demise. We had a feral cat that adopted us and we had her for more than 13 years. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry! You have my heartfelt prayers. I know how they can come into your life & steal your heart. Odin was a lovely boy.


----------



## Deliciosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks very much to all of you. I miss him so much and think of him everyday, but now I think of the memories we shared instead of the fact that he's gone.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 7, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. neighbors I used to have had a cat that they would let run loose. I came to love that very special and sweet cat and like your poor Odin he was taken too soon by another animal, in this case someone's dog. 

May Odin rest in peace!


----------

